# Has new Boston surge rolled out to Lyft yet ?



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

Has the new Boston surge rolled out to Lyft yet? 

If not, are all drivers driving for Lyft now like you should be ?


----------



## heynow321 (Sep 3, 2015)

gryft is manipulating and capping prime time as well. they're just as bad as boober. drivers should start looking for other jobs. you could probably do better working at a popular pizza place.


----------



## nj2bos (Mar 18, 2018)

Lyft still has old school PT/surge. However there has been ZERO surge for the past 3-4 days here in Boston since all of the Uber insects jumped shipped when the Uber surge got rolled out. Now Lyft is 3x as saturated as before and surge is non-existent. Gonna be a shitty couple of weeks until a lot of the drivers go back to school and the field levels out a bit.


----------



## Willabella (Aug 17, 2018)

nj2bos said:


> Lyft still has old school PT/surge. However there has been ZERO surge for the past 3-4 days here in Boston since all of the Uber insects jumped shipped when the Uber surge got rolled out. Now Lyft is 3x as saturated as before and surge is non-existent. Gonna be a shitty couple of weeks until a lot of the drivers go back to school and the field levels out a bit.


There Hasn't been a surge in weeks , on either platform . Yesterday I drove a customer at peak time in traffic !! 27 mine , and earned 12.91 .... I once could do uber for 2 hours w 4 -6 customers and make 100.00 in the morning . Not any more


----------



## BipolarDriver (Feb 7, 2017)

Willabella said:


> There Hasn't been a surge in weeks , on either platform . Yesterday I drove a customer at peak time in traffic !! 27 mine , and earned 12.91 .... I once could do uber for 2 hours w 4 -6 customers and make 100.00 in the morning . Not any more


And you will never again.


----------



## Ziggy (Feb 27, 2015)

BipolarDriver said:


> And you will never again.


Luckily we have a 3rd rideshare option ... that's not playing these games and in fact, only takes $0.99 per ride from the driver.


----------



## rbkg40 (Oct 10, 2017)

Ziggy said:


> Luckily we have a 3rd rideshare option ... that's not playing these games and in fact, only takes $0.99 per ride from the driver.


What's the 3rd option?


----------



## BipolarDriver (Feb 7, 2017)

rbkg40 said:


> What's the 3rd option?


There isn't any and never will be.
No one will ever be able to develop and implement a new rideshare capable of competing that's a fact.
The public will never take to a "new" rideshare.
Someone may startbone but it will never be popular and get off the ground and as a driver sure you may get a ride here and there but your never gonna make any money.
Get a real job period.
I delivered pizza in wellsley last Sunday and made $280 go figure.


----------



## Ziggy (Feb 27, 2015)

rbkg40 said:


> What's the 3rd option?


RideAustin - currently only available in the Austin metro area, but they are working on enabling Direct Connect everywhere in Texas for drivers with a valid Austin Chauffeur's permit ... which is great for those of us with personal clients.



BipolarDriver said:


> There isn't any and never will be.
> No one will ever be able to develop and implement a new rideshare capable of competing that's a fact.
> The public will never take to a "new" rideshare.
> Someone may startbone but it will never be popular and get off the ground and as a driver sure you may get a ride here and there but your never gonna make any money.
> ...


Granted - RideAustin will never be as big as Uber or Lyft ... and that's ok with me. What RideAustin does exceptionally well is it provides a viable alternative for me in Austin and my clients.


----------

